# Time Warner Cincinnati SDV Tuning Adapter



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Please post your hits and misses with the Cincinnati area TWC regarding the SDV Tuning Adapter. I have signed up, but no one here seems to know what it is. Anyone out there in this area have any luck?


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, I haven't spoken with anyone yet at TWC who has an idea what a tuning adapter is, or even what SDV is.

But check the latest post in this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=417062&highlight=cincinnati


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

I got a call from TWC, and was told that I could pick up the TA or have it shipped. the closest to me was either Eastgate mall or the Dayton mall. I decied to have it sent. 

I got a letter from TWC that states on February 25th, we will implement SDC. Good thing they are getting these out to the people before the 25th.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

gamo... I still keep getting the "We are testing it" email! Did you actually receive a tuning adapter or not? And are you in Cincinnati or Dayton? 

I live relatively close to Eastgate and would get one in a second if they actually had it.


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

We got a letter Saturday with a list of channels moving to SDV (some of which I thought were already SDV). It also mentioned that the Tuning Adapter should be released to TiVo HD/S3 customers "on or about" February 11th.

I may try calling again; I'm half tempted to just go to the Eastgate location with the letter & ask them what's up.


----------



## dizneykev (May 9, 2002)

I went to the Eastgate store yesterday and picked mine up. They have plenty in stock. The only stores that apparently have them are the Eastgate and Dayton mall stores. NEVER rely on Warner telling you when something is in. RUn, don;t walk to the Mall store and pick up your adapter before others do. I would be interested to hear if anyone else has the pixelation issues I did with the cable that came with mine.

Dizneykev


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

dizneykev said:


> I went to the Eastgate store yesterday and picked mine up. They have plenty in stock. The only stores that apparently have them are the Eastgate and Dayton mall stores. NEVER rely on Warner telling you when something is in. RUn, don;t walk to the Mall store and pick up your adapter before others do. I would be interested to hear if anyone else has the pixelation issues I did with the cable that came with mine.
> 
> Dizneykev


Thanks. That'll be my first stop once I leave work & pick up my kid from the sitter


----------



## SASouth (Jun 5, 2004)

dizneykev said:


> I went to the Eastgate store yesterday and picked mine up. They have plenty in stock. The only stores that apparently have them are the Eastgate and Dayton mall stores. NEVER rely on Warner telling you when something is in. RUn, don;t walk to the Mall store and pick up your adapter before others do. I would be interested to hear if anyone else has the pixelation issues I did with the cable that came with mine.
> 
> Dizneykev


I didn't have pixelation issues, but I couldn't receive 702, 707 and 708 (WDTNDT, WHIODT, and WHIODT2) on the supplied cable. Once I swapped it out the problem went away and I was able to tune them in.


----------



## dab9324 (Jan 1, 2009)

I picked mine up on Saturday after reading the #3 post above. I have not tried to install yet. I am watching to see what may go wrong. I will evaluate the cable problem when I do the install.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

We got ours today. Setting it up was no problem. Called the number, and hit 6. Soon after the LED went solid. There doesn't seem to be SDV here in Cincinnati at the moment. So, I will have to wait until the 25th when they start going to SDV.


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

Picked mine up at Eastgate today-- fairly painless. The guy said they had given out about 10 so far. 

Hooked it up about an hour ago, and it doesn't look like I'm getting all my channels yet (we did have several channels move to SDV last fall IIRC). Rebooted a couple times already & might do it once or twice more before I call it a night.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

What channels moved to SDV? Are you here in Cinti, or up North? According to the list I received in the mail, it isn't supposed to start until the 25th. (At least here in Cinti.)


----------



## dizneykev (May 9, 2002)

Gamo -

There were quite a few channels that were "added" to the system as SDV channels back in November, I believe. These channels were all HD channels and were above channel 981, I believe. Some that I know for sure that I could not tune were USAHD, AnimalPlanetHD, ESPNUHD, etc. Now, with the tuning adapter, I get all of them.


Dizneykev


----------



## bferrell (Jun 22, 2005)

Got 5 (!) tuning adapters UPS last night in Mason, even though we told them we only need 2 (for our 2 S3 Tivos, we'll be getting rid of the card in the TV eventually)...


----------



## dab9324 (Jan 1, 2009)

dab9324 said:


> I picked mine up on Saturday after reading the #3 post above. I have not tried to install yet. I am watching to see what may go wrong. I will evaluate the cable problem when I do the install.


I had a call from TWCable (long distance number) to explain the new SDV and to tell me they were going to send a tuning adapter. (I had requested the device online a month ago.) I told them I had already picked one up and they ended the call (rather abruptly). I have to assume the push to get the SDV rolled out in the Cincinnati market is on.


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

dizneykev said:


> Gamo -
> 
> There were quite a few channels that were "added" to the system as SDV channels back in November, I believe. These channels were all HD channels and were above channel 981, I believe. Some that I know for sure that I could not tune were USAHD, AnimalPlanetHD, ESPNUHD, etc. Now, with the tuning adapter, I get all of them.
> 
> Dizneykev


I'm getting just a few of the channels I didn't get before I connected the TA. After about 5 or 6 reboots of both the TivoHD and the TA, I'm starting to think there maybe an issue of some sort with my cable card. I don't get ESPNUHD (grr) and most of my channels between 100 & 199 are still not showing up.

One thing that sticks out in my mind is that the TWC rep at their Eastgate location acted confused as to whether I had a cable card or not. He finally found the completed work order for it from last year-- something tells me it isn't configured correctly.

I'll probably be on the phone with TWC for an hour or two tonight, assuming they don't just blow me off & schedule a truck roll


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

gamo62 said:


> What channels moved to SDV? Are you here in Cinti, or up North? According to the list I received in the mail, it isn't supposed to start until the 25th. (At least here in Cinti.)


I'm in Anderson. We received a letter back in August (-ish) that a bunch of channels were moving to SDV, and not long after that I lost them. What's odd is that in the latest letter, it looks like some of the same channels are listed.

Mind if I ask what number you called, per your message above?


----------



## wolskinj (Aug 13, 2008)

Went down to the East Gate location and told them that I got a letter in the mail about the tuning adapter. After a few questions, they went back and got one and I was on my way. Pretty painless (almost too easy so far).

I'll update my install outcome after I get home from work today.


----------



## urfarz (Feb 19, 2009)

I picked up my Tuner Adaptor from the Eastgate Mall this past Sunday. However I am not getting all the channels in the Digital Tier between 101 and 150. It is hit and miss. Some are coming and some are not.

The tuner adaptor diagnostics screen is not displaying any information from TWC. Tried resetting the adaptor and Tivo couple of times. Finally TWC is sending someone out this Saturday. Hope they show up. Does anybody get information in regards to the tuner adaptor on their screen under Tuner Adaptor Diagnostics?


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

In Dayton, we got a call today offering to send someone out to install the TA's on our two carded tiVos at no charge. They're coming out Monday. Wonder if that change is due to issues or because they think we're not able?


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

Update to my situation: it turns out someone had removed one of our tiers right about the time I turned in my 8300 box last year. Got that restored, and I'm getting all my channels now.

Glad I finally got someone to help; was frustrating as hell, though, as I had had problems going back to last September.

At any rate, I'm getting ESPN U now in beautiful HD 

Oh, btw we got a voicemail today from someone from TWC reading from a script, telling us that "due to the _digital transition_", our cable cards "will no longer work" and that we needed to get the TA soon to ensure we don't lose any channels. I wonder if that's for cable card users without Tivos.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

derspiess said:


> I'm in Anderson. We received a letter back in August (-ish) that a bunch of channels were moving to SDV, and not long after that I lost them. What's odd is that in the latest letter, it looks like some of the same channels are listed.
> 
> Mind if I ask what number you called, per your message above?


Here's the number:
513-247-5060...Option 6. If that doesn't work, then dial 513-469-1112 and select "technical support for cable TV service" option.

I hope that helps.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Does someone in Cincy have a current list of any SDV channels before the ones on Feb. 25th are added? Thanks.


----------



## dab9324 (Jan 1, 2009)

I connected mine yesterday but it hosed all of my local cannels, lower, and most of my HD channels. The local HD (900's) would not work but some USA HD did work. I disconnected the device and will wait to F/U with TWCinti when the dust settles. (Just not up to it for now.) Bounced both devices several times, but it did not help. Is a call to TWC required to get it working?


----------



## dizneykev (May 9, 2002)

I think the biggest problem is with the crappy patch cable they put in the box. I have seen quite a few people post that this cable was a big issue. I replaced the cable and all my problems went away. Luckily, every time I have a truck roll to my house, I make them make me a patch cable or 2 so I always have a good one laying around. Never know when you are going to want to add a new TV somewhere.

Dizneykev


----------



## webhead (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, so I have had similar experience thus far. Received the letter and then received the phone call. I told the caller that I would pick up the TA at the Eastgate store. When I arrived they told me I have to swap the CableCard for the TA. Is that the case? They told me nothing like that on the phone.

Do I keep the CableCard installed in the Tivo or do I really trade it for the Tuning Adapter? I am reluctant to hand over the CableCard until I know the TA works.

Thanks.


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

dizneykev said:


> I think the biggest problem is with the crappy patch cable they put in the box. I have seen quite a few people post that this cable was a big issue. I replaced the cable and all my problems went away. Luckily, every time I have a truck roll to my house, I make them make me a patch cable or 2 so I always have a good one laying around. Never know when you are going to want to add a new TV somewhere.
> 
> Dizneykev


I already had the the cable split, so I didn't even take their patch cable out of the box. I knew it looked pretty cheap; glad I didn't bother using it.


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

webhead said:


> Ok, so I have had similar experience thus far. Received the letter and then received the phone call. I told the caller that I would pick up the TA at the Eastgate store. When I arrived they told me I have to swap the CableCard for the TA. Is that the case? They told me nothing like that on the phone.
> 
> Do I keep the CableCard installed in the Tivo or do I really trade it for the Tuning Adapter? I am reluctant to hand over the CableCard until I know the TA works.
> 
> Thanks.


DEFINITELY keep your cable card. I think TWC Cincy is getting their wires crossed as to how this will affect TivoHD users vs. how it will affect people with other cable-card devices.

The guy I spoke with on the phone last night, who was generally pretty knowledgeable, got tripped up on that himself until he realized I had a Tivo. I confirmed with him that we need *both* the cable card *and* the tuning adapter.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm in Dayton, and I picked one up last week at the Dayton Mall store. Pretty painless. I just asked for a tuning adapter and, I was given one. I installed it that night and haven't had any problems since. The only channels in Dayton that have been in switched digital AFAIK have been a few of the new HD channels (CNN & Paladia from the first set added and all except USA and SciFi in the second group) as well as Hallmark Movies. I can get all of these fine now. I have no idea if 726 WBDT and the new WKOI and Chiller are SDV since they were added after I already had the adapter. And the ones that were supposed to move in August are finally moving on the 25th.

The only thing that I noticed was that it didn't start working until the light was on solid then I disconnected/reconnected the USB cable from the Tivo and it came up with the screen for the Tuning Adapter. Oddly a reboot of the Tivo didn't do this which was the first thing I tried.


----------



## dizneykev (May 9, 2002)

I would agree that no one at Time Warner has any idea how cable cards worked. I had another service call setup yesterday to bring an M card to my house to replace my two suspect S cards. I finally got a supervisor who started to tell me about how my cable cards will stop working very soon. I spent about 5-10 minutes "educating" him on how cable cards worked, what an "S" card, "M" card and tuning adapters were and explaining to him that an "M" card had nothing to do with being 2-way devices. This seems to be the biggest point of confusion. Everyone on the phone seems to think that everyone wants to get a true 2 way device. No matter how much I explain to them what I want and how they need to deliver it, I never get through to anyone. 

So far, over the last 6 weeks I have had to call Warner about 7 times to have them run diagnostics on my cards to get them both working again. (This seems to be the only tried and true way to fix my particular problem). This along with 6 failed appointments for an M card install on top of it. Each failed call, I insist that they give me my $20 great service guarantee credit, which they do. So, I have already been credited $120 over the last month and a half. I have another truck roll scheduled for today, I am sure another $20 is on its way to my account. I will keep making appointments and making them credit me until it becomes cheaper for them to fix my problem than to keep me unhappy.


Dizneykev


----------



## squiddohio (Dec 21, 2001)

I got the phone call as others here have reported, and, upon several inquiries, was told that I needed one adapter per cable card, and one adapter per device. Clearly the "technician" did not know, and the information supplied to him was either vague or contradictory. When he offered to send me 4 for my 4 cable cards, I said fine, since I did not want to wind up short.
It appears that one adapter per device is what is needed.
I am in Cincy, and I don't know what stations are on SDV right now, but I did get a big list in the mail regarding the changes to me made on Feb 25; after reading the above posts, I will wait until then to hook up my adapters.
About the hookup: posters mention low quality patch cables supplied with the adapters. I have only opened 1 of the 4 adapters sent, and the only cable is a light blue USB cable. I looks to me that the "patch cable" referred to above is an RF cable, not a USB cable. Is that the case, or are the USB cables supplied by Cisco or TWC the bad ones? If so, I'll get something decent for the hookup.
If anyone needs that list of SDV stations that go online Feb 25, let me know.
By the way, I'm getting USA HD fine without SDV (for about a month).
Thanks.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Anyone in the Cincy area having issues with guide data for Noggin, VH1CL, ESPNuHD, HallmardHD and FOXHD? All of mine say TBA. Really frustrating as I cannot record on any of those channels. I have done guided setup 4 times, and nothing new. any suggestions? I am getting those channels, just no the guide info.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

squiddohio said:


> I got the phone call as others here have reported, and, upon several inquiries, was told that I needed one adapter per cable card, and one adapter per device. Clearly the "technician" did not know, and the information supplied to him was either vague or contradictory. When he offered to send me 4 for my 4 cable cards, I said fine, since I did not want to wind up short.
> It appears that one adapter per device is what is needed.
> I am in Cincy, and I don't know what stations are on SDV right now, but I did get a big list in the mail regarding the changes to me made on Feb 25; after reading the above posts, I will wait until then to hook up my adapters.
> About the hookup: posters mention low quality patch cables supplied with the adapters. I have only opened 1 of the 4 adapters sent, and the only cable is a light blue USB cable. I looks to me that the "patch cable" referred to above is an RF cable, not a USB cable. Is that the case, or are the USB cables supplied by Cisco or TWC the bad ones? If so, I'll get something decent for the hookup.
> ...


Its the RF cable that is the junky one... Id track down a cable truck and ask the tech to make you a 1-2 foot cable.....


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

realityboy said:


> I'm in Dayton, and I picked one up last week at the Dayton Mall store. Pretty painless. I just asked for a tuning adapter and, I was given one. I installed it that night and haven't had any problems since. The only channels in Dayton that have been in switched digital AFAIK have been a few of the new HD channels (CNN & Paladia from the first set added and all except USA and SciFi in the second group) as well as Hallmark Movies. I can get all of these fine now. I have no idea if 726 WBDT and the new WKOI and Chiller are SDV since they were added after I already had the adapter. And the ones that were supposed to move in August are finally moving on the 25th.
> 
> The only thing that I noticed was that it didn't start working until the light was on solid then I disconnected/reconnected the USB cable from the Tivo and it came up with the screen for the Tuning Adapter. Oddly a reboot of the Tivo didn't do this which was the first thing I tried.


I picked 2 TA's from the Dayton Mall TW store last night. Hooked the first one to my wifes Tivo. Light blinks continually but all stations tuned instantly and is working fine. The 2nd TA I hooked up to family room Tivo. Same blinking light but Tivo did not recognize TA. Unplugged TA, replugged waited approx. 2 min. Tivo screen popped up stating TA was connected. Light is now solid and all channels tuned and working fine. Blink or no blink that is the question!!


----------



## matthewwhite (Dec 27, 2003)

I got a call and arranged for a mail delivery of the tuning adapters.

I got a call back a couple of days latter telling me that I wouldn't need them.

I live in the old Adelphia area so my thought is that our network has more fiber and bandwidth and doesn't need SDV at this time.

I got a bunch of new HD at the end of last year. It's great to see the end of Battlestar in HD.


----------



## TivoCurt (Dec 8, 2002)

I am located in Cincinnnati and after getting my TA I lost a block of channels 905-948. After spending 1 hour with Tech support they decided to roll a truck. After reading the threads, I decided to just change the cable that came with the TA, and everything WORKS!


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Just picked up two TA's at Eastgate Mall in Cincinnati... I will report back later on how things go. Thanks to those who posted about the crappy cable included with the unit!


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

gamo62 said:


> We got ours today. Setting it up was no problem. Called the number, and hit 6. Soon after the LED went solid. There doesn't seem to be SDV here in Cincinnati at the moment. So, I will have to wait until the 25th when they start going to SDV.


There was no such instructions with mine??? Nothing about calling a number and hitting 6.

What is this doing? Is it some kind of activation for the unit?

Did everyone else get an instruction sheet with a phone number to dial into?

If it's a mandatory step, nice touch on Time Warners part for not including it! ;(


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

dolfer said:


> There was no such instructions with mine??? Nothing about calling a number and hitting 6.
> 
> What is this doing? Is it some kind of activation for the unit?
> 
> ...


Perhaps they activated it where you picked it up? Here in Raleigh, they are active when you get them. Suggest you hook it up without the usb cable. If the led goes solid green... plug in the usb and you should be all set. All systems are different so YMMV.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

so far... so bad... i have no channels at all! ;( on hold for tech support...


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

dolfer said:


> so far... so bad... i have no channels at all! ;( on hold for tech support...


What is the led on the front doing?


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

OK... I will admit when I am a moron... I had no channels because I accidentally (stupidly) plugged the coax cable into "antennae" port instead of the "cable" port! By the time I discovered my mistake it was too late to try to install the TA adapter the right way. (Wife wanted to watch Oscars) I will try again tonight. Hopefully in a better frame of mind! 

One more thing to watch out for if your channels don't show up!  It's an easy mistake to make since the "antennae" port is closer to the edge of the unit.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Quick question! 

Will this unit turn itself back on after a brief power outage???? 

I remember the nightmares caused by the Time Warner digital cable boxes that couldn't turn themselves back on after loss of power. Of course resulting in hours of recordings of nothing but blackness... 

I will have the Tivo, External Hard Drive, and the TA hooked up to UPS. But it will only last for so long...


----------



## cartouchbea (Jan 14, 2009)

gamo62 said:


> Anyone in the Cincy area having issues with guide data for Noggin, VH1CL, ESPNuHD, HallmardHD and FOXHD? All of mine say TBA. Really frustrating as I cannot record on any of those channels. I have done guided setup 4 times, and nothing new. any suggestions? I am getting those channels, just no the guide info.


I've had my TA's for almost two weeks and I haven't had any problems with guide data or anything else.

Still hate the damn CCI bytes on _every_ channel and having to have yet another set-top box though, ...


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

dolfer said:


> Quick question!
> 
> Will this unit turn itself back on after a brief power outage????
> 
> ...


I can answer that. Just had my TA's installed today by TWC techs. To make things easy, we just plugged the TA in a free wall outlet. After everything was set up and they left, I unplugged the TiVo and TA to move them back into my media cabinet. I plugged them both in at the same time to simulate a power failure. The TA led went solif green during the boot process, and the TiVo was fine after it booted.

It did seem to take longer to download the channel list after a boot. Usually, it's done in the time the S3 intro finishes. It took about 30 seconds longer with the TA. That's the only change I observed in my single test.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

lafos said:


> I can answer that. Just had my TA's installed today by TWC techs. To make things easy, we just plugged the TA in a free wall outlet. After everything was set up and they left, I unplugged the TiVo and TA to move them back into my media cabinet. I plugged them both in at the same time to simulate a power failure. The TA led went solif green during the boot process, and the TiVo was fine after it booted.
> 
> It did seem to take longer to download the channel list after a boot. Usually, it's done in the time the S3 intro finishes. It took about 30 seconds longer with the TA. That's the only change I observed in my single test.


Thanks Lafos! I appreciate the info. I am glad they put some thought into this. Hopefully there won't be any major issues. Only time (and a few hundred hours of use) will tell...


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

I got it working last night with no problems... Remember RF cable goes into the antenna port! 

The only thing I notice is a brief stutter a couple of seconds after changing the channel or bringing up the guide. Let me know if you experience anything similar or any other issues. 

I was able to get all the missing channels - CNN HD and MTV HD... etc...


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

dolfer said:


> I got it working last night with no problems... Remember RF cable goes into the antenna port!
> 
> The only thing I notice is a brief stutter a couple of seconds after changing the channel or bringing up the guide. Let me know if you experience anything similar or any other issues.
> 
> I was able to get all the missing channels - CNN HD and MTV HD... etc...


I get the same stutter but it is intermittant. Getting all the SDV channels makes it O.K. (for now)


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Actually I have noticed one more slight annoyance... Two separate times when I have turned on my TV, I was greeted with the message that Tivo has detected a Tuning Adapter. Odd... Recordings were not affected so no damage was done. But nonetheless I am concerned when anything odd like that happens. Anyone else notice this???


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

dolfer said:


> Actually I have noticed one more slight annoyance... Two separate times when I have turned on my TV, I was greeted with the message that Tivo has detected a Tuning Adapter. Odd... Recordings were not affected so no damage was done. But nonetheless I am concerned when anything odd like that happens. Anyone else notice this???


Yup... Every two or three days... The TA will reboot itself. Any in progress recordings when this happens will be trashed and not restarted. TWC and TiVo are aware.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

SCSIRAID said:


> Yup... Every two or three days... The TA will reboot itself. Any in progress recordings when this happens will be trashed and not restarted. TWC and TiVo are aware.


That's not good! ;(

Does everyone have the exact same Cisco unit across the country? I haven't really hit any of the other threads lately...Is this happening just in Cincinnati? Or is everyone experiencing this?


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

dolfer said:


> That's not good! ;(
> 
> Does everyone have the exact same Cisco unit across the country? I haven't really hit any of the other threads lately...Is this happening just in Cincinnati? Or is everyone experiencing this?


Others are experiencing it too. Both of my TA's do it.


----------



## Muxor (Sep 14, 2002)

I live in Mason and had 2 Cisco (Scientific Atlanta) TAs shipped in on the 24th. I was glad I beat the 25th deadline that the letter stated. I did get the instructions explaining how to setup the TA and dial into Time Warner but I didn't want to use this setup until I had to. So, my TAs are sitting next to my TiVos not connected and not powered on. None of my channels have changed and my thought is I'll wait until I stop getting the channels before I actually use these.

For now I'm still working on the straight TiVo cable card setup.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

I have TAs on a HD and an S3. After the first couple of days, I have not seen any reboot issues (Dayton area TWC).


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

I haven't had the TA rebooting problem (that I'm aware of, anyway) but I have noticed an increase in pixellation/audio cut-out since I installed the TA. I did not use the cable that came with the TA, but rather a cable that a technician made for me during a recent visit (I've used this same cable in the past with no issues). 

Anyone know if the TA could be responsible for attenuating the signal? The signal strength on the channels I looked at in the Tivo diagnostics show up as 100-- not sure if that means I'm getting a "full" signal or if it's actually too strong.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

derspiess said:


> I haven't had the TA rebooting problem (that I'm aware of, anyway) but I have noticed an increase in pixellation/audio cut-out since I installed the TA. I did not use the cable that came with the TA, but rather a cable that a technician made for me during a recent visit (I've used this same cable in the past with no issues).
> 
> Anyone know if the TA could be responsible for attenuating the signal? The signal strength on the channels I looked at in the Tivo diagnostics show up as 100-- not sure if that means I'm getting a "full" signal or if it's actually too strong.


Supposedly the TA amplifies the RF signal. With signal strength at 100 you may be overloading a bit. You might try adding a 3-6db attenuator and see if that helps. I added a 6db attenuator to my S3 and have the signal strength on the weakest channels bouncing between 90 and 95 and on the strongest between 95-100 and it helped my RS uncorrected counts and glitches.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Xanaka,

Is this coming to Cincinnati? This is from a North Carolina poster, SCSIRaid... 

Thanks,
DOlf

------------


This is the version that seems to have fixed the reboot issue. Got it Wed 3/4.

SOFTWARE VERSIONS
PTV OS: Explorer1kg6 NGP OS
FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.0801
App(s): SARA v1.61.36.1


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm a little slow. I just realized today that with the tuning adapter, TW (at least in Dayton) is mapping most of the analog channels like MTV, VH1, COM, TOON, etc to their digital counterparts. (you can check by setting up a recording on them--it will not let you choose video quality if it is digital). This is awesome, and I had not seen it mentioned by anyone else.


----------



## rlandrum (Apr 15, 2005)

I moved from west side of Cincy to Blue Ash two weeks ago. At the time of the move, I bought a new Tivo HD. I am trying very hard to get TWC to install an M-card in my shiny new Tivo, but no luck so far. I have literally had 5 installation appointments and at least 10 phone calls. On two of the installation appointments, the installer showed up and said he didn't have the card. Twice I left work to come home to meet the installer, and 2 hours into the 3 hour window, TWC called and said they didn't have any cards. On most of the calls, the Customer Service person on the other end has no idea what he/she is talking about.

Anybody know a name at TWC of someone who could help me out? Or anything else that would help me out?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Their customer service reps rarely know anything. The 10 phone calls probably didn't help at all. I'd say your best bet would be to talk to the next guy that comes out. Explain that this is the 6th appointment and see if he can possibly get a supervisor to help you out. I had a problem once with a few channels not working, and I seriously couldn't believe how little the installers actually knew. Once one of the guys realized he didn't know what to do and called the supervisor, things were worked out pretty quickly.

There are a people that work there that understand what needs to be done, but the first level of people that you have to deal with seem to exist solely to stop you from talking to anyone that can help. Good luck.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

dolfer said:


> Xanaka,
> 
> Is this coming to Cincinnati? This is from a North Carolina poster, SCSIRaid...
> 
> ...


I still seem to be on .701 here. How does one go about getting the firmware update?


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

gamo62 said:


> I still seem to be on .701 here. How does one go about getting the firmware update?


Complain to Time Warner???

Not sure why other areas have this update and we don't???

I have disconnected my unit until they decide to fix it... I had the "reboot" issue which essentially made my unit unusable since you can't count on programs being recorded completely.

I have a Tivo HD... A friend with a Series3 doesn't have the reboot problem. Not sure what that means...


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

dolfer said:


> Complain to Time Warner???
> 
> Not sure why other areas have this update and we don't???
> 
> ...


When we had .0701 here in Raleigh, both my S3 and my THD exhibited the reboot issue.


----------



## adukes (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm a new tivo user in Fairborn, and I'm trying to get my Tuning Adapter to work correctly. I don't seem to be getting any HD channels starting at 750 and higher. I'm missing Discovery, ESPN, TLC, CNN, and a host of others. I was someone would be able to tell me you are getting these, and it's a configuration issue on my setup. My fear is that Time Warner somehow isn't compatible, but my thought was that I should receive these channels with the Switched Digital Tuning Adapter. Any hints?


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

adukes said:


> I'm a new tivo user in Fairborn, and I'm trying to get my Tuning Adapter to work correctly. I don't seem to be getting any HD channels starting at 750 and higher. I'm missing Discovery, ESPN, TLC, CNN, and a host of others. I was someone would be able to tell me you are getting these, and it's a configuration issue on my setup. My fear is that Time Warner somehow isn't compatible, but my thought was that I should receive these channels with the Switched Digital Tuning Adapter. Any hints?


I am in Huber. All HD stations I subscribe to come in with the tuning adapter. Does your green light blink or is it solid green? You may need to reboot Tivo and/or unplug/replug TA and then it could take 10 minutes or more for Tivo to recognise the TA. Is the TA on your account at the office? It all has to be balanced properly at the office also.


----------



## adukes (Jun 14, 2009)

bobrt6676 said:


> I am in Huber. All HD stations I subscribe to come in with the tuning adapter. Does your green light blink or is it solid green? You may need to reboot Tivo and/or unplug/replug TA and then it could take 10 minutes or more for Tivo to recognise the TA. Is the TA on your account at the office? It all has to be balanced properly at the office also.


Thanks for the reply bobrt, The green light is solid, but the Tech didn't plug in the USB cable. The forumns here led me to realize that, so I took an old USB A-B cable from an old printer and plugged that in. The Tivo recognized the tuner then, but my channels still don't tune. I'd imagine I'll have to call TW tomorrow and have them make sure the tuning adapter is configured correctly. (I hope to get this solved by tuesday evening. Gotta watch Deadliest Catch in HD) :-D

Thanks.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

adukes said:


> Thanks for the reply bobrt, The green light is solid, but the Tech didn't plug in the USB cable. The forumns here led me to realize that, so I took an old USB A-B cable from an old printer and plugged that in. The Tivo recognized the tuner then, but my channels still don't tune. I'd imagine I'll have to call TW tomorrow and have them make sure the tuning adapter is configured correctly. (I hope to get this solved by tuesday evening. Gotta watch Deadliest Catch in HD) :-D
> 
> Thanks.


Try a reboot of the TiVo...


----------

